# Trading System in EasyLanguage on Multicharts or Tradestation



## bomberone1 (12 June 2012)

Hi folks,
is there anyone that work in easylanguage and backtesting strategy in Multicharts or Tradestation?

What is in you opinion a good stock broker tu use MC or TS ?

My Best


----------



## CanOz (12 June 2012)

bomberone1 said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> is there anyone that work in easylanguage and backtesting strategy in Multicharts or Tradestation?
> 
> What is in you opinion a good stock broker tu use MC or TS ?
> ...




I use MC with Interactive Brokers for my intraday strategies. Works flawlessly.

CanOz


----------



## bomberone1 (13 June 2012)

Dear Canoz,
what instrument do you trade?

Go you find on tradestation forum or other forum any free trading system that are good to work on them?

My Best.


----------



## CanOz (13 June 2012)

bomberone1 said:


> Dear Canoz,
> what instrument do you trade?
> 
> _Go you find on tradestation forum or other forum any free trading system that are good to work on them?_
> ...




I trade or have traded:
HSI
K200
Dax 
EuroStoxx50
YG
QM
ES
TF
YM
NQ
 plus bonds...



> Go you find on tradestation forum or other forum any free trading system that are good to work on them?



What the heck does that mean?

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> What the heck does that mean?




yodas translator work so good not


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 June 2012)

CanOz said:


> What the heck does that mean?
> 
> CanOz




i think you are being asked if you've interracted with forum members on those platforms and know of anyone with workable freebies


----------



## Trembling Hand (13 June 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> yodas translator work so good not




nice one


----------



## bomberone1 (13 June 2012)

Yes folks,
I was asking if do you find good free system on internet and to improve it together.


----------



## CanOz (13 June 2012)

bomberone1 said:


> Yes folks,
> I was asking if do you find good free system on internet and to improve it together.




I've not improved a free system, but one of my systems is a version of a common type of system that can be found by searching the internet for 'open range breakouts'.

CanOz


----------

